

Tweetbot for Mac pulled from app store after hitting Twitter's user limit - beseku
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jan/26/tweetbot-for-mac-pulled-from-app-store-after-hitting-twitters-user-limit

======
beseku
So disappointing. This is such a lovely piece of software and such a shame
corporate greed is halting the progress of innovative software.

